
Ask HN: What are some new books you can recommend? - lainon
Which new releases have you read and can recommend?
======
tracesofpepsi
The book below has been released in February of this year.

An Introduction to Real Analysis by Agarwal et al [0] is a book with bite-
sized chapters and answers to all the exercises at the end of every chapter.
Unbelievably convenient! Never seen such an (unpretentious) analysis book
before.

[0]
[https://books.google.com/books?id=eGhQDwAAQBAJ&pg=PR3&source...](https://books.google.com/books?id=eGhQDwAAQBAJ&pg=PR3&source=kp_read_button#v=onepage&q&f=false)

------
skyrex-mark
1.Working Effectively with Legacy Code

2.Streaming Systems

3.Designing Data-Intensive Applications

